# johnij vs. forendiva



## forendiva (18 Juni 2008)

Da ich Larry Laffer in seinem Bestreben, das Forum so spamfrei wie möglich zu halten unterstützen möchte und mein persönlicher Troll johnij diesem Wunsch nichts abgewinnen kann, wie man in der kleinen Auswahl nachlesen kann:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=140322&postcount=50
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=140332&postcount=52
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=140517&postcount=68
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=140542&postcount=9

möchte ich johnij hier die Möglichkeit bieten mich in guter alter sc-kultur zu beschimpfen und somit zur Übersichtlichkeit der anderen Threads beizutragen!

Also johnij, dies ist deine Bühne - vielleicht werde ich mich ab und zu dazu äußern


----------



## argv_user (18 Juni 2008)

Das ist doch wohl der überflüssigste Beitrag überhaupt!!!


----------



## forendiva (18 Juni 2008)

argv_user schrieb:


> Das ist doch wohl der überflüssigste Beitrag überhaupt!!!


 
lass mich dir versichern: ich hätte es lieber vermieden - aber noch mehr rote buchstaben in schriftgröße 6 oder 7 möchte ich nicht provozieren und da alleinig mein beitrag zu einem thema johnij schon zur weißglut bringt blieb mir wohl kaum etwas anderes möglich?!


----------



## vierlagig (18 Juni 2008)

argv_user schrieb:


> Das ist doch wohl der überflüssigste Beitrag überhaupt!!!



hihi, das habt ihr damals bei "*funkdoc vs. vierlagig*" den uns ralle erstellt hat im chat auch gesagt - *2.565* hits sprechen wohl für sich 

also ich kann das unterstützen, wenn dadurch die anderen threads sauberer bleiben!


----------



## argv_user (18 Juni 2008)

Ei gudd dann, alles in Butter.


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Juni 2008)

Also dann ... Manege frei ...

Vielleicht sollten wir das ganze noch mit einem Fach-Thema würzen ...?


----------



## forendiva (18 Juni 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir das ganze noch mit einem Fach-Thema würzen ...?


 
Von mir aus sehr gern! Aber bitte bedenkt bei der Themenwahl, dass da ein 23-jähriger Uniabsolvent mit gerade einem Jahr Berufserfahrung gegen einen alten Hasen antritt!


----------



## johnij (18 Juni 2008)

naja geiles thema


----------



## HaDi (18 Juni 2008)

forendiva schrieb:


> Von mir aus sehr gern! Aber bitte bedenkt bei der Themenwahl, dass da ein 23-jähriger Uniabsolvent mit gerade einem Jahr Berufserfahrung gegen einen alten Hasen antritt!


Nix für ungut, aber von einem alten Hasen hätte ich etwas mehr Gelassenheit erwartet, aber macht ihr nur, vielleicht wirds ja noch unterhaltsam.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## forendiva (18 Juni 2008)

HaDi schrieb:


> Nix für ungut, aber von einem alten Hasen hätte ich etwas mehr Gelassenheit erwartet, aber macht ihr nur, vielleicht wirds ja noch unterhaltsam.
> 
> Grüße von HaDi


 
ich bin die ruhe selbst und möchte der jugend die möglichkeit geben sich auszutoben!


----------



## forendiva (19 Juni 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Skripting soll man können
> Es hilft viel


 
nicht jeder ist so toll wie du *ROFL*


----------



## forendiva (24 Juni 2008)

@johnij: ist es richtig, dass du bei siemens in der entwicklung tätig bist?

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=141278&postcount=5http://www.sps-forum.de/report.php?p=141278


----------



## TommyG (26 Juni 2008)

oh,

trippelpost?

Reanimierung diverser Leichen?

....


----------



## johnij (27 Juni 2008)

forendiva schrieb:


> @johnij: ist es richtig, dass du bei siemens in der entwicklung tätig bist?
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=141278&postcount=5


 

Dazu will ich mich nicht äußern.
Das bringt nix zu Sache


----------



## forendiva (27 Juni 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Dazu will ich mich nicht äußern.
> Das bringt nix zu Sache


 
es würde erklären, warum soviele leute unzufrieden mit SIEMENS sind


----------



## Cerberus (11 Juli 2008)

*Lasches Thema*



forendiva schrieb:


> lass mich dir versichern: ich hätte es lieber vermieden - aber noch mehr rote buchstaben in schriftgröße 6 oder 7 möchte ich nicht provozieren und da alleinig mein beitrag zu einem thema johnij schon zur weißglut bringt blieb mir wohl kaum etwas anderes möglich?!


 
Also dafür, dass jeder Beitrag von forendiva schon johnij auf die Palme bringt, geht es hier aber doch sehr friedlich ab. Hätte da doch mehr erwartet!ROFLMAO


----------



## vierlagig (16 Juli 2008)

darf ich diesen thread auch zum auskotzen benutzen?

@johnij: du hattest in diesem thread Division von INT Zahlen 11 beiträge geschrieben.
wenn überhaupt, dann waren davon nur zwei brauchbar oder annähernd brauchbar, der rest war schlichtweg heiße luft!

muß ich mir von dir wirklich gefallen lassen, dass du mich so angehst?

den code-tag-hinweis gab es nicht zum ersten mal! und da du dir ja mittlerweile einen zweiten user leisten kannst, solltest du zumindest auf diese kleinen spielregeln achten - es geht mir nicht darum dich anzuscheißen, obwohl das ehrlich gesagt auch ein wenig spaß macht dir zuzusehen wie du erst langsam zündest und dann abgehst wie eine V1, es geht mir darum, dass code in courier new einfach besser zu lesen ist und ich denke da werden mir einige zustimmen.

darüber hinaus ist dein umgangston wirklich unter aller sau - ich bin hart im nehmen, mich kannst du nicht beleidigen, aber es wirft kein gutes bild auf das forum wenn da so ein kleiner entwickler durch die threads hüpft und seine mangelnde kompetenz versucht mit markigen sprüchen zu verdecken.

und warum mußt du eigentlich wissen ob ein user eine frau ist? man könnte dir diskriminierung unterstellen UND ein solches auftreten ermutigt nicht unbedingt das weibliche publikum die magere frauenquote hier zu erhöhen!

also: erst denken, dann posten! und ab und zu mal den button vorschau benutzen, da kann man sehen, wie der beitrag aussehen wird! und vielleicht ein wenig ruhiger und weniger aggressiv auftreten!


----------



## dr.colossos (16 Juli 2008)

´gääääääääääääääääääääähn


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Juli 2008)

@4L: 
Gut gebrüllt, Löwe ...
Und wenigstens auch an der richtigen Stelle ...!


----------



## OHGN (16 Juli 2008)

Also ich will ja jetzt hier nicht Partei ergreifen und auch nicht johnij's Ausdrucksweise rechtfertigen.
Aber wenn ich das so lese...


			
				johnij schrieb:
			
		

> Grubba schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....hat johnij ja eindeutig Recht (abgesehen mal von der Ausdrucksweise).

vierlagig's Antwort hierdrauf:


			
				vierlagig schrieb:
			
		

> johnij schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@vierlagig:
bist Du hier der Ordnungshüter, Kniggebeaufsichtigte oder gar Moderator?

Also ich weis nicht, auch die ständige Hinweiserei auf die code Tag's und die Art und Weise wie Du darauf aufmerksam machst ruft, denke ich, eher Opposition hervor und bewirkt bei einigen Usern das Gegenteil von Dem was Du eigentlich erreichen willst.
.


----------



## vierlagig (16 Juli 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> bist Du hier der Ordnungshüter, Kniggebeaufsichtigte oder gar Moderator?



nein, nö und auch das nicht

habe dazu nicht mehr zu sagen - ralle wird es verstehen.


----------



## OHGN (16 Juli 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...............
> 
> habe dazu nicht mehr zu sagen - ralle wird es verstehen.


Wenn Ralle das verstehen wird und ich (wir) nicht, unterschlägst Du hier ganz offensichtlich Hintergrundinformationen!:neutral:

Schäm Dich!:s3:
_


----------



## vierlagig (16 Juli 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> Schäm Dich!:s3:
> _



nö - wozu?

aber wenn du hintergrund brauchst: ralle ist ein moderator


----------



## OHGN (16 Juli 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> .... und da du dir ja mittlerweile einen zweiten user leisten kannst, ............


nun, @vierlagig, lass uns doch nicht dumm sterben.... bitte


----------



## vierlagig (16 Juli 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> nun, @vierlagig, lass uns doch nicht dumm sterben.... bitte



http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=20932


----------



## johnij (17 Juli 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> @vierlagig:
> bist Du hier der Ordnungshüter, Kniggebeaufsichtigte oder gar Moderator?
> 
> Also ich weis nicht, auch die ständige Hinweiserei auf die code Tag's und die Art und Weise wie Du darauf aufmerksam machst ruft, denke ich, eher Opposition hervor und bewirkt bei einigen Usern das Gegenteil von Dem was Du eigentlich erreichen willst.
> .


 

Einen wunderschönen Morgääääääääään aus dem Frankenland

Es gibt wenigstens 1 der sagt, was hier los ist.
Tja der (3+1)L ist jetzt bedient.
Trotzdem finde ich, dass solche Diskussionen überflüssig sind.

@Foren(Diva)
Du kannst mich  hier anschreiben und nicht privat.
Deine Beleidigungen finde ich auch unter aller Sau.

Gruß johnij


----------



## vierlagig (17 Juli 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Tja der (3+1)L ist jetzt bedient.



*ROFL*

...darf ich das bitte noch selber entscheiden - danke!


----------



## forendiva (17 Juli 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> @Foren(Diva)
> Du kannst mich  hier anschreiben und nicht privat.
> Deine Beleidigungen finde ich auch unter aller Sau.



Das möchtest du nicht wirklich, oder?

Unter anderem sei erwähnt, dass nicht jede Kritik gleich eine Beleidigung ist!
Aber in so jungen Jahren kann man das wahrscheinlich noch nicht auseinander halten.


----------



## forendiva (17 Juli 2008)

johnij, hier gehts weiter! Immer wenn du meinst mit mir spielen zu müßen, einfach diesen Beitrag hier aufrufen - ja? ok!



johnij schrieb:


> Deine Art und weise ist wie gesagt unter aller Sau
> Du bist ein Alterhase aber du denkst wie ein 6 jähriges Kind



Hatte ich doch nur erwähnt, dass du "mal Entwickler" bist und deswegen wahrscheinlich mit diesen Problemen noch nie konfrontiert wurdest. Wo bitte ist die Sau? Leider kann ich deine cholerische Art nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn du die Zeit findest und so freundlich wärst es mir zu erklären, würde ich mir ein drittes Loch in den Arsch freuen.


----------



## johnij (17 Juli 2008)

forendiva schrieb:


> johnij, hier gehts weiter! Immer wenn du meinst mit mir spielen zu müßen, einfach diesen Beitrag hier aufrufen - ja? ok!
> 
> 
> 
> Hatte ich doch nur erwähnt, dass du "mal Entwickler" bist und deswegen wahrscheinlich mit diesen Problemen noch nie konfrontiert wurdest. Wo bitte ist die Sau? Leider kann ich deine cholerische Art nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn du die Zeit findest und so freundlich wärst es mir zu erklären, würde ich mir ein drittes Loch in den Arsch freuen.


 

Wieso soll ich?
Für eine leere Diskussion mit Dir habe ich keine Zeit
johnij


----------



## forendiva (17 Juli 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Wieso soll ich?



Damit ich und andere verstehen, warum in deiner Welt alle gleich "die Fresse zu weit aufreißen", "unter aller Sau" auftreten und du immer gleich verbal ausfällig wirst! Dieses Wissen würde helfen dich sich ertragbar zu denken, denn das ist etwas, was mir im Moment noch sehr schwer fällt.

Da ich denke, dass es hier um ein friedliches Nebeneinander und produktives Lösung finden geht und gehen soll ist es eben auch notwendig zu wissen, warum jemand, wie reagiert und da es ja so aussieht als würdest du dieses Forum in Zukunft auch noch öfter benutzen wollen - was, wenn deine Art eben nicht so cholerisch und ausfallend wäre, als Bereicherung gewertet werden könnte, denn es sind nicht viele Siemensianer hier im Forum unterwegs - wäre eine Erklärung zum Vorteil aller Beteiligten.

Verstehste?


----------



## kermit (18 Juli 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> ...
> @vierlagig:
> ...
> Also ich weis nicht, auch die ständige Hinweiserei auf die code Tag's und die Art und Weise wie Du darauf aufmerksam machst ruft, denke ich, eher Opposition hervor und bewirkt bei einigen Usern das Gegenteil von Dem was Du eigentlich erreichen willst.


dafür Danke ...

Hmm, und was er erreichen will - da rätsle ich noch ein wenig ...


----------



## Ralle (18 Juli 2008)

kermit schrieb:


> dafür Danke ...
> 
> Hmm, und was er erreichen will - da rätsle ich noch ein wenig ...



Na denn streng dich mal an kermit !
Ich jedenfalls kann den Frust über Codetagverweigerung durchaus verstehen, verzichte aber inzwischen einfach auf Antworten, wenn der Fragesteller es nach einer gewissen Zeit nicht gerafft hat. Neulinge haben da natürlich erstmal "Frischlingsschutz" .


----------



## kermit (18 Juli 2008)

könnte es sein, dass diese Code-Tag-Verweigerer bewusst provozieren (sogar manche sog. "Frischlinge")?

ansonsten ist es so, dass ich persönlich in aller Regel auch ohne Code-Tags gestellte Fragen und Antworten verstehe (auch wenn sie dadurch weniger leserlich sind).


----------



## Ralle (18 Juli 2008)

kermit schrieb:


> könnte es sein, dass diese Code-Tag-Verweigerer bewusst provozieren (sogar manche sog. "Frischlinge")?
> 
> ansonsten ist es so, dass ich persönlich in aller Regel auch ohne Code-Tags gestellte Fragen und Antworten verstehe (auch wenn sie dadurch weniger leserlich sind).



Klar kann das sein, aber mir ist das ziemlich wurscht, warum sie das machen. Kann einem aber schon auf den Keks gehen, wenns gar zu unleserlich wird und damit verringert sich dann die Chance eine Antwort zu bekommen. Bitte, ich muß ja nicht und ewig in fremdem verstümmelten Code rumsuchen, kann schnell zum Abwinken führen.


----------



## Tapio Bearking (23 Juli 2008)

*Thread wieder hochhol*

Also Johnij, warum ignorierst du Threas nicht, wenn sie dich nerven? Das würde deine Gesundheit schonen und du könntest viel effektiver deine Software nebenbei entwickeln...


----------



## vierlagig (23 Juli 2008)

zwei leute ein gedanke:

so johnij, hier hast du deine schon so oft geführte diskussion


----------



## forendiva (5 August 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Moooooorgän,
> 
> was du schreibst ist Nix konstruktives fuer das Forum sondern
> 
> ...



*ROFL* ... wahrscheinlich hast du keine eigene Nase an die du dich fassen kannst, anders kann ich mir eine solch qualifizierte Bemerkung nicht erklären ... wars ein Unfall oder wo ist sie abhanden gekommen?


----------



## Waelder (5 August 2008)

*Rüpeleien*

Wie wärs denn mit einem Titel wie Anstelle "User des Monats" nehme man Rüpel des Monats 
Könnte man da keine Abstimmung machen ? Man könnte doch noch ne Rüpeltaste neben dem "Bedankenbutton" einfügen und jeden Monat den User küren der die besten Zahlen aufweisst ;-) 

Also ich Rüpel mir jetzt 1 Punkt :sm23:

*ROFL*

PS : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rüpel


----------



## johnij (5 August 2008)

Waelder schrieb:


> Also ich Rüpel mir jetzt 1 Punkt :sm23:
> 
> *ROFL*
> 
> PS : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rüpel


 


Hallo Waelder,
du bist immer hin  umgänglicher als manche Junkies hier im Forum ROFLMAOROFLMAO


Gruß 
johnij


----------



## Perfektionist (5 August 2008)

Waelder schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mit einem Titel wie ... Rüpel des Monats
> ...


gute Idee - jedoch befürchte ich, manche(r) würde sich durch den Titel sogar geehrt fühlen


----------



## vierlagig (27 August 2008)

johnij - wie oft noch ... müll nicht die anderen threads zu!



johnij schrieb:


> Ich habe eine hübsche racige Freundin



wenn sie so gut wie dein deutsch ist, dann gute nacht ...

im gegensatz zu dir kann ich mit kritik umgehen, ich erinnere mich da an ein projekt von dir zu REAL Wert einlesen und speichern

vielleicht einfach nochmal komplett lesen, wenn du das kannst und deine eigene kritikfähigkeit neu bewerten! und wenn das nichts hilft werde ich wohl auf dein angebot zurückkommen und eine umfrage starten...


----------



## johnij (27 August 2008)

Ich habe nicht "Rassig" gemeint Herr Dipl.-Ing. BA

racig kommt von "race"

Zuerst nachvollziehen  und danach kommentieren


----------



## vierlagig (27 August 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> racig kommt von "race"



aber offensichtlich ist sie nicht schnell genug um vor dir wegzulaufen


----------



## kermit (27 August 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht "Rassig" gemeint Herr Dipl.-Ing. BA
> 
> racig kommt von "race"
> 
> Zuerst nachvollziehen  und danach kommentieren


 
oh Joe, was verzapfste da wieder fürn Blödsinn
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Race_(classification_of_human_beings)

(a propos Zapfen - das Fränkische Fass taugt wohl nix)

[EDIT] verflucht, wieso geht jetzt dieser Link nicht direkt zum Artikel [/edit]


----------



## vierlagig (27 August 2008)

kermit schrieb:


> [EDIT] verflucht, wieso geht jetzt dieser Link nicht direkt zum Artikel [/edit]



weil die abschließende klammer fehlt: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Race_(classification_of_human_beings)

  [edit]ah, hat er selber gefunden![/edit]


----------



## vierlagig (27 August 2008)

sach mal kermit, mein freund, rächer der bösen, wie kommt denn der "mal entwickler" auf deine freundesliste? :shock: ... ironie?


----------



## kermit (27 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> weil die abschließende klammer fehlt: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Race_(classification_of_human_beings)
> 
> [edit]ah, hat er selber gefunden![/edit]


hab ich versucht, von Hand zu korrigieren, aber der Link blieb, nur die Klammer ist jetzt unterstrichen - nein, noch nicht selbst gefunden!!!


----------



## vierlagig (27 August 2008)

kermit schrieb:


> hab ich versucht, von Hand zu korrigieren, aber der Link blieb, nur die Klammer ist jetzt unterstrichen - nein, noch nicht selbst gefunden!!!



so, meiner sollte jetzt funktionieren


----------



## kermit (27 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> so, meiner sollte jetzt funktionieren


oK, Deiner passt jetzt

ääähm, den Freund johnij meinst Du doch nicht?


----------



## vierlagig (27 August 2008)

kermit schrieb:


> ääähm, den Freund johnij meinst Du doch nicht?



er steht auf deiner liste und ich find das lustig ... du wirst wahrscheinlich auch der einzige sein, der bei der abstimmung für ihn sein wird, oder?


----------



## kermit (27 August 2008)

mhmmm . . . ...
die Freundschaft von/zu mir hat er sich hiermit verdient:


johnij schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben,
> 
> es scheint, ich habe das ganze am Wochenende verpasst.
> 
> ...


nein, nicht weil es gegen Markus ging, sondern weil er sich für einen von mir geliebten "Troll" eingesetzt hat


----------



## Bender25 (28 August 2008)

boah könnt ihr mal solche Thread´s lassen? Ich komm gar net zum arbeiten. Wie geil ist das denn hier *ROFL*


----------



## Manfred Stangl (28 August 2008)

@Bender

Wenn das in einem Kabarett wär musste man Eintritt zahlen
*ROFL**ROFL*

Ich liebe es hier zu stöbern und meine Koll wundern sich warum ich manchmal drauflosbrülle.


----------



## johnij (28 August 2008)

Manfred Stangl schrieb:


> @Bender
> 
> Wenn das in einem Kabarett wär musste man Eintritt zahlen
> *ROFL**ROFL*
> ...


 
Wenn es nach mir ging, würde ich solche Threads lizenzieren


----------



## vierlagig (28 August 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Wenn es nach mir ging, würde ich solche Threads lizenzieren



hätte ich auch nicht anders erwartet - ist halt die siemensmentalität ... willste gelbe disketten verteilen?


----------



## Ralle (28 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> hätte ich auch nicht anders erwartet - ist halt die siemensmentalität ... willste gelbe disketten verteilen?


 
Ne, die kennt Johnij nicht mehr, der verteilt 100 MB Sticks, mit denen man sonst auch nichts anfangen kann .


----------



## Bender25 (28 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> hätte ich auch nicht anders erwartet - ist halt die siemensmentalität ... willste gelbe disketten verteilen?


 

muhahaa*ROFL*


----------

